# Orv riding on roads



## Farmers (Jul 12, 2012)

Is Muskegon county open for road use? I just road from northern kent county to Luther mi only maps I could find newaygo co on line and lake co nice maps at all gas stops in lake co any help would be great could I go to mackinaw bridge will the dnr haul across?


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

No knowledge about which counties are OK with orv on the road. I do know there is a private company that will trailer you rig across the bridge, their main business is driving private vehicles across for people afraid of bridges.

I'll post the company name and contact info when I find it...


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Muskegon County IS NOT open to ORV's on the roads...........................a few of the townships may be considering it.

Only township in Oceana currently considering it is Benona, and they have a public hearing on July 25. County has left it up to the individual townships to pass.

You can't drive across the Mac bridge because it is an Interstate (no ORV's allowed on Michigan state highways or interstates at all), and it is up to you to get it trailered across at your own expense.

Steve


----------

